# الصرف الصحي من مهندس ميكانيكا" يا نهار مش فايت " !!!!!!!!!



## hooka (13 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا محمود مهندس ميكانيكا قوي مهندس موقع لشركة مقاولات " من قبيل التعارف ليس الا " وتسعدني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي الذي بالفعل تعلمت منه الكثير وما زالت انتظر منه الكثير ايضا - في مجال الصرف الصحي والذي بطابع الحال لا يمت بقسمنا من قريب ولا بعيد وانما متطلبات العمل احيانا تفرضه وقد لاحظ في الفترة الاخيرة كثرة الاسئلة عن ذلك المجال وايضا عديدا للمشاركات فرأيت انه من الضروري عرض ما لدي لنكمل ما بدائه الاخوة الافاضل

يسعدني ان انقل لكم كل ما استفادته طيلة عام امضيتها في تنفيذ شبكات موقع ما داخل مصر " شبكات مياه شرب - مياه حريق- صرف صحي- صرف مطر "

أيضا اريد ان تكون مشاركة تفاعلية بمعني ان المشروع الان في طور الانتهاء منه بأذن الله سوف ارفع لكم لوحاته وكل المعلومات المتوفرة لدي لنسير في المشروع يوم بيوم نعمله لوحات تنفيذية ونضع له method of statement ومن هنا اتولي المتبقي بنقل خطوات التي تمت بالفعل واتمني ان اكون موفقا فيما ابغاه 

ملاحظة : هذه المعلومات عصارة مجهود شخصي بالموقع وقدر الامكان كنت احاول الرجوع للاكواد فارجو من الاخوة ان اخطأت في شئ ان يوجهوني الي الصواب 

ملاحظة اخري : بأذن الله سوف استخدم لغة السوق وما يناظرها من الغة الهندسية 
وبسم الله نبدأ ...........

أولا شبكات الصرف الصحي 

الغرض من شبكة الصرف ومن اسمها هي صرف كل المخلفات الناتجة عن المنشأ بعيدا عنه وتوصيلها الي مكان اخر " محطة الصرف الصحي " 

مكونات شبكة الصرف الصحي :-

1. المطابق او المانهولز " manhole " 

2. غرف التفتيش "inspection chamber " 

3. غرف صرف المطر بنوعيها الاول الغرفة تلم المياه او لها جريليات تلم لها المياه 

4. المواسير " لغة السوق الفرعات " 

5. غرفة الطلمبات الغاطسة ان وجدت " submersible pump " 

يتبع بأذن الله ........


----------



## nofal (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2012)

احسنت و فى انتظار يتبع


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

أود ان اعبر عن اسفي عن تاخري وأأكد انه لظروف طارقة ولكن اوعد بانكم لن تندمون علي الانتظار
الاعتذار كان واحب
بسم الله نكمل .........
سوف نتحدث اليوم عن المطابق فقط العنصر الاول في المشاركة الاولي
أ المطابق او المانهولز او البيارات 
غرفة خرسانية مربعة او مستديرة المقطع لها فتحات دخول وفتحة خروج واحدة 
تختلف ابعادها تبعا لخطوط الصرف المنشأ عليها
يوجد بها فتحة لدخول والصيانة بغطاء دائري
ده كان تعريف الكود للمطابق بس انا حابب اننا نتاقش في كل جملة علي حدة 
كلمة غرفة خرسانية : وبحب دايما ازود مجمعة فاصلة وهنعرف ليه بحب ازود الكلمة ديه واما عن خرسانية وده عشان الكود قديم شوية ودلوقتي في مطابق مصنوعة من البلاستيك ولمعرفة المزيد عنها دوس علي اللينك ده

مربعة او مستديرة المقطع وتختلف ابعادها طبقا لخطوط الصرف المنشأ عليها : 
السؤال ايه الفرق بينهم وامتي استخدم كل نوع فيهم ولا الموضوع مفتوح ؟؟؟
وايه حكاية الفرعات اللي بتتوقف عليها ابعاد المطابق ديه ؟؟؟
الاجابات كالتالي : 
عمق المطبق يوصف تبعا لعمق الفرعة الخارجة من المطبق لانها اقصي عمق للفرعات كلها اللي داخل المطبق فبناءا عليه يحدد ابعاد المطبق الداخلية والخارجية 
نشوف الجدول ده واحنا نفهم :
1 ابعاد المطابق الدائراية بناءا علي عمق الفرعة 

*سمك حائط المطبق *
*قطر المطبق الداخلي*
*عمق الفرعة الخارجة *
*25 سم*
60 سم
أقل من 1.20 م
*25 سم*
1 متر
م من 1.20 الي 2.50
*30 سم*
1.20 متر
من 2.5 الي 3.5 م
*35 سم*
1.20 متر
اكبر من 3.50 م

2 ابعاد المطابق المربعة 

*سمك الحائط*
*ابعاد المطبق الداخلية*
*عمق فرعة الخرج*
*30 سم*
1.20 *1.2 م
أقل من 3 م
*اقصي سمك 35 سم*
1.20 *1.2 م
من 3 الي 4.50 م
*اقصي سمك 40 سم*
1.20 *1.2 م
اكبر من 4.5 م

في منا اللي لاحظ ان بالجدول ده جاوبنا علي السؤالين بس بردة هقول الاجابة :-
لو لاحظ بداية اعماق الفرعات في الدائري اقل من المربع ومعني كدة ان المطابق المربعة تستخدم في اواخر الخط وبيبقي تقربيا لكل القرية مطبق او مطبقين 
بس مش دة بس السبب لانك ممكن تلاقي فرعة عمقها اكبر من 4 م وتستخدم دائري وده لانك بتستفيد اكتر من الشكل الدائري في الاماكن اللي متوقع فيها خرجات كتيرة وفي اتجاه لان الشكل المربع بيقيديك جدا في عدد من الفتحات في كل جانب من الحوائط وكمان مينفعش اني اخش من الحواف 
نرجع تاني للتعريف
وجود فتحة للدخول والصيانة : أيه لازمتها ديه يا هندسة ؟!
الرد علي السؤال ده هيكون بسؤال تاني هل يمكن استخدام فيتنج او وصلات زي الكوع و التي جونيت .....ألخ بدل المطابق ديه ؟؟؟ استبدالها يعني بالفيتنج ؟؟؟
لو كانت اجابتك : لا في ده صح بس ليه ؟؟؟
اما لوكانت : اه ممكن برده هارد عليك بأسئلة تانية 
1 هي المطابق ديه بتجمع صرف المباني ومش فيها اجسام صلبة يا هندسة ؟؟؟
2 طالما اجسام مش وارد جدا انها الفرعات ديه تتسد يا هندسة ؟؟؟
3 ماشي هتتسد لما اجي اسلك هاسلك ازاي من الاكواع ولا التي اللي تحت الارض بامتار ؟؟؟؟
فالتسليك بيقي من داخل المطابق تنزل فيها وتسلك اي فرعة بالخرزانات
وعشان كدة بحب ازود كلمة مجمعة وفاصلة علي تعريف الكود للمطبق


أمتي استخدم المطابق ( مهندس التصميم او مهندس الشوب دروينج ) 
1 تغيير نوع الفرعات المستخدمة
2 تغيير قطر الفرعات المستخدمة
3 تغيير اتجاه المسار الفرعات
4 تغيير ميل الفرعات
5 تقابل فرعتين او اكثر 
6 الحفاظ علي مسافات الصيانة ( التسليك ) الجدول اللي تحت 

*اكبر مسافة مسموح بها بين مطبقين بالمتر*
*قطر الفرعة بالبوصة*
*30*
من 7 الي 8
*40*
من 8 الي 12
*60*
من 12 الي 16
*100*
من 16 الي 36
*150*
من 36 الي 48
*300*
اكبر من 48

 



أجزاء المطابق


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

اولا المطبق الدائري 
يتكون المطبق الدائري من :-
1 القاعدة الخرسانية : هس اللي شايلة المطبق وفاصلة المطبق عن الارض وارتفاعها من 25 الي 30 سم
2 العدل او الجزء الاسطواني السفلي او البرميل : هو ده المطبق بتاعنا " اهم جزء فيه " حيث ان الفرعات الداخلة والخارجة كلها في هذا الجزء ويكون قطر هذا الجزء هو القطر الذي يوصف به المطبق وطبعا ارتفاعه بيبقي متغير طبقا لاعماق الفرعات.
3 المائل او المسلوب اللامركزي : وظيفته انقاص قطر المطبق " قطر العدل " الي قطر الغطاء وارتفاعه بيعتمد علي قطر المطبق طبقا للجدول التالي

ارتفاع المائل
قطر المطبق
لا يوجد مائل اصلا
60 سم
50 سم
100 سم
100سم
120 سم

 
والارتفاعات ديه حاية من هناك رينج لزواية انقاص القطر من قطر المطبق الي قطر الغطاء عشان متضقايش الراجل اللي بيصاين المطبق هو نازل يسلك الفرعات
4 جزء اسطواني الشكل زي العدل بالظبط بمعني اصح علي شكل برميل ووظيفتها هي حمل الغطاء الذي يكون قطره 60 سم و يتحمل 40 طن " اكثر الاغطية شيوعا " ويكون ارتفاع الرقبة تقربيا من 20 الي 25 سم 
5 الغطاء : هو غطاء لسد فتحة الدخول للمطبقق ويكون قطره نفس قطر الرقبة
6 السلالم : عشان الراجل اللي نازل يسلك يعرف ينزل مهما كان عمق المطبق لكي يقوم باعمال الصيانة 
7 المجري او البنشنج او البلشم : هي المجلاي اللي بتقود الصرف الصحي للفرعة الخارجة وبيكون في القاعدة من تحت وبيكون ارتفاعه من جهة العدل 3/2 من قطر فرعة الخرج وبيتسلب في اتجاه مركز المطبق من جميع الجهات حتي يصل الي ارتفاع 2/1 من قطر الفرعة الخارجة 
8 الباك دروب او الهدار : هو بلغة الميكانيكا باي باص نعمله عندما يكون ارتفاع فرعة خرج معين اكبر من 1 متر مقاسا من فخدة البلشم وبنعمله عشان الصرف ميسقطش من الارتفاع العالي ده فيعمل نحر في البلشم 
فننزل من الارتفاع ده بتي جوينت ونمشي موازيين الي جدار العدل حتي نصل الي ارتفاع البلشم فنخش عليه علي طول وهي ديه اللي بتصرف بيها الفرعة علي المطبق
اما عن الفتحة اللي فوقيها اللي هي علي ارتفاع علي فبنطببها بطبة طواري مصنوعة من رابر " كوتشة " مربوطة بسلسلة في جدار العدل عشان في حالة السدد للفرعة من تحت الصرف يزق الطبة ديه ويفتح اودامه طريق تاني
بالمناسبة الطبه ديه بيتبقي زي سدادة الحوض او البانيو اللي عندنا في الحمام
9 العلب : وديه بتبقي علب خرسانية تصب علي الفرعات بجانب المطبق عشان الفرعة متصقطش لو لتربة هبطت وتكون مرفرفة عن الفرعة من كل الجهات بمقدار قطر الفرعة وبطول حوالي 20 الي 30 سم


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

ثانيا المطبق المربع فيتكون من :
1 القاعدة الخرسانية
2 العدل 
3 الغطاء 
4 السلالم 
5 العلب


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

طريقة حساب امتار المكعبة " حجم " الخرسانة لكل مطبق الدائري 
1 القاعدة : متوازي مستطيلات = طول * عرض * ارتفاع
طول القاعدة = عرضها = قطر العدل الداخلي + 2 * سمك الحائط + 2 * 5 الي 10 سم رفرفة للمطبق 
ارتفاع القاعدة = 25 الي 25 سم 
2 العدل : برميل = ط/4 * ( القطر الخارجي ^2 –القطر الداخلي ^2 ) * ارتفاع العدل
ط = 3.14 ثابت حسابي
القطر الخارجي = القطر الداخلي + سمك الحائط * 2
ارتفاع العدل = عمق المطبق – ارتفاع الرقبة بالغطاء – ارتفاع المائل
عمق المطبق = عمق فرعة الخرج 
ارتفاع الرقبة بالغطاء = 50 سم تقربيا
ارتفاع المائل = 50 او 100 علي حسب قطر المطبق
3 المائل : مسلوب لا مركزي = ارتفاع المائل * (( ط/4 * ( القطر الخارجي ^2 –القطر الداخلي ^2 )) – ( 0.5 * ارتفاع المائل * ( القطر الخارجي – قطر الغطاء ))
4 الرقبة : برميل زي العدل = ارتفاع الرقبة * ط/4 * ( القطر الخارجي ^2 –القطر الداخلي ^2 ) 
ارتفاع الرقبة من 25 ال 30 سم 
5 البنشنج : = ( 2/3 * قطر ماسورة الخرج * ط/4 * قطر المطبق^2 )- ( 0.5 * قطر المطبق الداخلي * (2/3- 0.5 قطر ماسورة الخرج))
6 الباك دروب : متوازي المستطيلات = طول * عرض * ارتفاع * عدد الباك دروبات
العرض = 3 * قطر الماسورة الداخلة
الطول = طول التي + سمك حائط المطبق + 30 سم
ارتفاعها = ارتفاع الماسورة اللي فوق مقاسا من البلشم
7 العلب الخرسانية : برده متوازي مستطيلات = طول * عرض * ارتفاع * عدد العلب
الطول = 20 الي 35 سم علي حسب قطر الماسورة
العرض = الارتفاع = 3 * قطر الماسورة


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

طريقة تنفيذ المطابق 
اولا مرحلة الحفر والتجهيزات 
1 توقيع مكان المطبق في الموقع بالشرق والشمال وده عن طريق المساح اللي معاك في الموقع ايديك اليمين في اليمين وبيحدد الاتجهات ديه بجهاز اسمه التوتل استاشين
2 البدء في الحفر في المكان المحدد بالابعاد الاتية :-
يتم الحفر بعمق المكتوب باللوحة + ارتفاع القاعدة الخرسانية + ارتفاع طبقة الاحلال اسفل المطبق
وبمساحة اكبر من مساحة القاعدة بحوالي 10 سم من كل الجهات " عشان تعرف تتحرك"
3 تنزيل الرمال النظيفة ودكها جيدا واخذ عينات المعمل لاختبارها
4 فرش غطاء من البولي ايثليين لعزل المطبق عن التربة وبرده بيكون مرفرف عن القاعدة


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

ثانيا مرحلة الصب
1ا نصب خشب النجارة للقاعدة بالابعاد المحددة قبل كدة
2 صب القاعدة واخذ المعمل المكغبات "العينة لتحليل"
3 نصب الفرمة للعدل الحديدية والبدء بالصب " الفرمة ديه عبارة عن اسطوانتين بيتركبوا داخل بعض عشان يديك شكل البرميل وكل اسطوانة تتكون من 3 او 4 اجزاء علي شكل اقواس "
ملاحظة : يتم وضع شكاير رمل مكان الفتحات اللي فيها الفرعات الداخلة والخارجة لسهولة تكسيرها بعد ذلك 
ملاحظة اخري : ممكن العدل يتصب علي كذذا مرة علي خسب ارتفاعه
ملاحظة تانية : في كل صبة المعمل بياخد العينات للتاكد من نجاحها
ملاحظة كمان : بعد كل صبة نتاكد من الوصول المنسوب المحدد
4 نصب البنشنج من الداخل
5 ننصب فرة المائل ونصبه
6 ننصب فرمة الرقبة ونصبها
7 ننصب فرمة الرقبة الخارجية فقط ونضع شنبر الغطاء ونصب عليها ونتاكد من الوصول من المنسوب النهائي
8 تركيب الغطاء


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

ثالثا مرحلة التشطيب : 
1 تكسير الفواصل مابين كل صبة واخري ونملئ الفواصل ديه بمادة اسمها الجروت لمنع التسريب
2 تكسير مكان السلالم وتركيبها وتكون علي شكل رجل غراب "سلمة يمين وسلمة شمال " طبقا للتفصيلة المرفقة
3 محارة المطابق داخليا وخاجيا ان استدعي الامر للوصول الس شكل الفيير فيس 
4 عزل المطبق خارجيا بمادة مثل البيتومين لعزل المطبق من التربة
5 الردم حول المطبق برمال نظيفة او ناتج الحفر علي حسب المواصفات واخذ عينات المعمل لها
6 عزل المطبق داخليا بمادة مثل السيكا سيل توب 107 وذلك لضمان منع تسريب المطبق
7 اختبار المطبق ضد التسريب عن طريق سد الفتحات كلها بالجبس الابيض المخاوط بالاسمنت وملؤ المطبق بالمياه ونراقب تسريب المطبق لمدة 6 ساعات متصلة و المدي السموح به هو تسريب لتر واحد لكل ساعة لكل متر عمق من المطبق 

كده المطبق جاهز للاستخدام


----------



## المهندس الحالم (16 مايو 2012)

جميل أوى الشرح .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

ذكرت سابقا المعمل بدون توضيح
هو معمل من طرف المالك لمراقبة جودة الاعمال من اعمال الدك والخرسانة لازم توصل الي الاجهاد المعتمد طب ازاي ؟؟؟؟
المعمل بياخد عينان مكعبات خرسانية لكل صبة في الموقع ويعمل لها اختبارات وحسابات وتكون اول نتيجة بعد 7 ايام والنتيجة التانية بعد 28 يوم 
يعني في خلال ال7 ايام دول حضرتك متصبش اي صبة تانية في نفس المطبق اللي صبيت فيه اللي ممكن يسقط في الاختبارات " ميجبيش 75 % من الاجهاد المعتمد في الموقع " وساعتها يا هندسة هتكس اللي اتصب كله يا هندسة
وبعد كدة تصب من اول وجديد


سامع السؤال اللي بيدور في دماغك ايه الاجهاد المعتمد ده ؟؟؟؟

ديه بقي قصة مهندسين مدني بحتة مش هنسلك فيها احنا بس هي عامة حسابات الخرسانة لحد ما يوصل لحاجة اسمها الديزين ميكس اللي بتوصف نسب المياه والاسمنت والرمل والسن اوالزلط وانواعهم ......الخ


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

dah part mn el code el masery lel manholes lel morga3a we nashof el tafseeil 
http://www.4shared.com/file/U0Ccm169/mahole_from_egy_code.html

we dah el link elly 2olt 3alih beta3 plastic manhole 
http://www.pensito.eu/custom-made-plastic/custom-plastic-products-construction-industry/


we dah link lel gam3a so3dia gamda gedn feiha kol el koteb elly momken te7tagaha fe ay magal bel 3arby we b aslob sahel we lazez 
ketab el shbakat

https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/boo1/arc2/Documents/%D8%B4%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AA%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%87%20%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%81%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%AD%D9%8A.pdf

pic mn el internet 3n el manholes 
http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?um=...&w=294&h=312&ei=H4azT4yQIIbPsgbs6qCUBA&zoom=1

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?um=...p=17&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:85&biw=1206&bih=715

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?um=...20&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:37,i:171&biw=1206&bih=715

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?um=...,r:19,s:37,i:193&tx=81&ty=32&biw=1206&bih=715

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?um=...2&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:57,i:236&biw=1206&bih=715

sora lel ragel elly ta3ban ma3ana fe el 7ewar dah 
http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?um=...20&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:79,i:252&biw=1206&bih=715

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?sta...1&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:159,i:159&biw=1206&bih=715

we dah site le sherka sika elly feiha el mawad zay el grout we el isolation material

http://egy.sika.com/


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

المهندس الحالم قال:


> جميل أوى الشرح .. جزاك الله كل خير


 شكرا ا هندسة ويا رب يكون ربنا وفقني ان انقل الل عندي وان اصبت فمن عند الله وان اخطات فمن الشيطان


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> احسنت و فى انتظار يتبع



بنتعلم منك يا هندسة ربنا يجزك عنا كل خير


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .


 وجزاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

كدا المطبق فهمنا تقربيا كل حاجة عنه من كل الجهات :- 
1. مهندس التنفيذ واللي بيعمل الشوب دروينج 
2. مهندس التندر : فاضله بس يجب عروض الاسعار للاغطية والمواسير والقطع وهنتكلم علهم بعدن ان شاء الله 
3. مهندس المصمم : مفضلش غير التدريب عل التصميم 

يبقي هتا جه الوقت ارفع المشروع لتدريب وهسب مدة مثلا اسبوع للناس تذاكر الموضوع وكل واحد يرفع شغله عشان نتنقاش فيه 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/a9cA99pk/Sewage.html?
ديه لوح المشروع يلا نبدا ..


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع
وسوف اعود للتحميل والنقاش في وقت لاحق


----------



## hooka (16 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> شكرا على الشرح الرائع
> وسوف اعود للتحميل والنقاش في وقت لاحق


 الشكر لله وفي انتظارك


----------



## عمران احمد (20 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء

و بارك الله فيك

و ننتظر منك المزيد و الى الامام دائما*


----------



## hooka (22 مايو 2012)

ايه يا جماعة مفيش اي اسئلة لدرجة دي الشرح وافي :15:


----------



## engmahmoud33 (23 مايو 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا ياخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hooka (24 مايو 2012)

engmahmoud33 قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا ياخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك




يارب مشكور علي المرور ويا رب تكون تكون استفد حاجة عشان اودي اللي عليا من زكاة العلم:84:


----------



## hooka (30 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة انا كنت حابب ان الموضوع يبقي تفاعلي يعني نمشي مع بعض واحدة واحدة لحد ما نخلص المشروع مش عايز اروس كلمتين في موضوع ومفيش حد يستفيد يبقي ايه الفايدة من نقل الكلام من الكتب ووضعها بالمنتدي


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

hooka قال:


> سوف نتحدث اليوم عن المطابق فقط العنصر الاول في المشاركة الاولي
> أ المطابق او المانهولز او البيارات
> غرفة خرسانية مربعة او مستديرة المقطع لها فتحات دخول وفتحة خروج واحدة


الافضل أن نقول مستطيلة او مستديرة /دائرية خاصة كما نعلم ان المربع حالة خاصة من المستطيل


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

hooka قال:


> اولا المطبق الدائري
> يتكون المطبق الدائري من :-
> 1 القاعدة الخرسانية : هس اللي شايلة المطبق وفاصلة المطبق عن الارض وارتفاعها من 25 الي 30 سم
> 2 العدل او الجزء الاسطواني السفلي او البرميل : هو ده المطبق بتاعنا " اهم جزء فيه " حيث ان الفرعات الداخلة والخارجة كلها في هذا الجزء ويكون قطر هذا الجزء هو القطر الذي يوصف به المطبق وطبعا ارتفاعه بيبقي متغير



في الغرف مسبقة الصب الوضع يختلف قليلا 
والقاعدة تتكون من 1و2 اعلاه والفتحات معظمها بالقاعدة


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

قد تحتوي الغرفة على اكثر من برميل (حسب تسميتك له ) وذلك طبقا لارتفاعها
وهذه البراميل تكون بارتفاعات قياسية (على الاقل هنا حيث اعيش )
هي 90 سم
60 سم 
30 سم 
ثم المائل فالغطاء
وهناك حلقات بارتفاعات 20 و10 سم على ما اذكر للوصول لمنسوب الاسفلت 
لاحقا سوف امدك ببرنامج بسيط وجميل لحساب عدد البراميل حسب كل غرفة تفتيش
شكرا باشمهندس 
وفعلا استفدت كثيرا من هذه العصارة


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

hooka قال:


> أمتي استخدم المطابق ( مهندس التصميم او مهندس الشوب دروينج )
> 1 تغيير نوع الفرعات المستخدمة
> 2 تغيير قطر الفرعات المستخدمة
> 3 تغيير اتجاه المسار الفرعات
> ...


أمتي استخدم المطابق 
في هذه اتفقت معظم الكودات والمراجع التي قابلتني
*اكبر مسافة مسموح بها بين مطبقين بالمتر
*وفي هذه اختلفت معظم الكودات والمراجع التي قابلتني


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (30 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hooka (30 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> قد تحتوي الغرفة على اكثر من برميل (حسب تسميتك له ) وذلك طبقا لارتفاعها
> وهذه البراميل تكون بارتفاعات قياسية (على الاقل هنا حيث اعيش )
> هي 90 سم
> 60 سم
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في بادةئ الامر اود اشكرك كثيرا علي متابعة الموضوع وبصدق كانت مشاركاتك دفعة لاستكمال الموضوع لوجود ولو مهندس واحد استفاد ولسة علي فكرة الكلام في المطابق منتهاش ولكن سبني اوضح الاول بعض مشاركاتك :-

1. مستديرة ولا مستطيلة انا مش شايف فرق كبير في المعني بس انا شايف ان المستطيل هو اللي حالة خاصة من المربع زي الشكل البيضاوي المشتق من الدائري
2. اود ان اسجل عدم المامي الكامل بمجال وعدم معرفتي الكاملة بمجريات الخرسانة الجاهزة بس ياريت حضرتك تفهمني اكتر عن النقطة دي وازاي كل الفتحات في القاعدة بس انا من رايئ ان ده مبحيصلش الا في حالة واحدة فقط مطبق مجمع و بيغير مسار او سلوب او قطر بس 
3. طول المائل هو طول المطبق بس بنقص منه طول الرقبة " الحلقات اللي انت ذكرتها عشان توصل للمنسوب والاهم تشيل الغطاء " والغطاء والمائل يديك طول العدل علي طول وعلي حسب طول الفرمة بتاعة المائل بتصبها يعني مثلا المائل هيتصب 120 سم يبقي مرة 90 ومرة 30 او زي عندنا في مصر الفرم متر وفرمة 50 سم يعني مفتوحة حسب المكان او المقاول نفسي وعلي المثل كل الطرق تؤدي الي روما
4. للاسف يا هندسة انا خبرة سنة ونص بس وكمان مهندس ميكانيكا وكنت شايل المشروع لوحدي ومفيش ادني مستعدة من الشركة ليا الا ربنا يكرموه ويرزقه من اوسع ابوابه الاستشاري اللي اتبناني وسقاني الموضوع بالمعلقة لحد مبقيت الحمد الله علي الطريق اللي نقدر نقول اقدر افهم موضوع الصرف ماشي ازاي فموضوع الكتب والاكواد والاختلافات دي انا لسة مشوفتش اي اختلافات لاني في معظم الاحيان بدور علي المعلومة في مكان موثوق منه وبعد كدة شكرا مش عايز اعرف حاجة تاني انت عارف برده الموضوع صعب لسة عليا ان اقرء كتب في مجال مش بتاعي

وكان يا هندسة حاجتين لازم نعرفهم حتي الكود ممكن يحصلوا تضارب مع مواصفة المشروع وساعتها علي حسب المشروع كلام المواصفة اللي يمشي والحاجة التانية لاحظ ان الكود اللي معايا قديم جدا ربنا يسهل واجيب بتاع 2010 

واشكرك تاني علي مشاركاتك ومتلبعتك للموضوع وفي اننتظار ان تلقي نظرة علي التصميم ونتشاور في الشوب دروينج عقبال لما اخلص الاجزاء التانية في الموضوع

ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن الشيطان


----------



## hooka (30 مايو 2012)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبوركت ايضا اهم حاجة تكون استفد فعلا


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2012)

hooka قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> في بادةئ الامر اود اشكرك كثيرا علي متابعة الموضوع وبصدق كانت مشاركاتك دفعة لاستكمال الموضوع لوجود ولو مهندس واحد استفاد ولسة علي فكرة الكلام في المطابق منتهاش ولكن سبني اوضح الاول بعض مشاركاتك :-


العفو يا مهندس يا مفخرة
ولكني آسف لتداخلي في نصف استرسالك مما قد يسبب قطع لحبال تفكيرك 
ولكن عذري انك كنت تسأل عن التفاعل
وسوف اعود لاحقا للتداخل


----------



## hooka (31 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> العفو يا مهندس يا مفخرة
> ولكني آسف لتداخلي في نصف استرسالك مما قد يسبب قطع لحبال تفكيرك
> ولكن عذري انك كنت تسأل عن التفاعل
> وسوف اعود لاحقا للتداخل



وانا مش قصدي برده اني الومك بالعكس انا اكتر حد دلوقتي مستفيد من المناقشات وشكرا يا باشا علي المجاملة ديه بس ارجو منك ومن باقي الاعضاء انهم يدعوا ليا ان ربنا يتقبل هذا العمل لاحسن انا عندي نوب كتير عايز اشيلها من فوق كتافي


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2012)

hooka قال:


> وانا مش قصدي برده اني الومك بالعكس انا اكتر حد دلوقتي مستفيد من المناقشات وشكرا يا باشا علي المجاملة ديه بس ارجو منك ومن باقي الاعضاء انهم يدعوا ليا ان ربنا يتقبل هذا العمل لاحسن انا عندي نوب كتير عايز اشيلها من فوق كتافي


اللهم اجعله خالصا لوجهك الكريم
وتقبله منه وثبه عليه
ونقه من ذنوبه كما تنقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

1-مستديرة ولا مستطيلة انا مش شايف فرق كبير في المعني بس انا شايف ان المستطيل هو اللي حالة خاصة من المربع زي الشكل البيضاوي المشتق من الدائري

اقتراحي كان يا هندسة هو
استبدال كلمة مربع بمستطيل
هل هذا الكلام مهم
نعم
كلنا نستفيد من الموقع وقد يجبر الموقع مهندس بعمل غرفة مستطيلة ولكن مهند س هوكا قال مربع بس
ماذا افعل ؟
وما زلت مصر ان المربع حالة خاصة من المستطيل
بدليل كل قوانين المستطيل من حيث المساحة والمحيط يمكن تطبيقها على المربع
والعكس غير صحيح


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

2. اود ان اسجل عدم المامي الكامل بمجال وعدم معرفتي الكاملة بمجريات الخرسانة الجاهزة بس ياريت حضرتك تفهمني اكتر عن النقطة دي وازاي كل الفتحات في القاعدة بس انا من رايئ ان ده مبحيصلش الا في حالة واحدة فقط مطبق مجمع و بيغير مسار او سلوب او قطر بس 

انظر الشكل ادناه ولاحظ كلمة base 

http://www.nagadi.com/new/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=12&Itemid=21

الصورة لم تظهر 
انظر الرابط اعلاه


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

3. طول المائل هو طول المطبق بس بنقص منه طول الرقبة " الحلقات اللي انت ذكرتها عشان توصل للمنسوب والاهم تشيل الغطاء " والغطاء والمائل يديك طول العدل علي طول وعلي حسب طول الفرمة بتاعة المائل بتصبها يعني مثلا المائل هيتصب 120 سم يبقي مرة 90 ومرة 30 او زي عندنا في مصر الفرم متر وفرمة 50 سم يعني مفتوحة حسب المكان او المقاول نفسي وعلي المثل كل الطرق تؤدي الي روما

لم افهم قصدك تماما اعذرني
لكن سوف ارد على ما اعتبرته فهم وقد اكون مخطئ
طول المطبق هو طول لقاعدة وهي 90 سم + زائد عدد حلقات الرفع وهي كا ذكرنا 90و60و30 سم + المائل والغطاء
انظر الرسم في الرابط اعلاه


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

4. للاسف يا هندسة انا خبرة سنة ونص بس وكمان مهندس ميكانيكا وكنت شايل المشروع لوحدي ومفيش ادني مستعدة من الشركة ليا الا ربنا يكرموه ويرزقه من اوسع ابوابه الاستشاري اللي اتبناني وسقاني الموضوع بالمعلقة لحد مبقيت الحمد الله علي الطريق اللي نقدر نقول اقدر افهم موضوع الصرف ماشي ازاي فموضوع الكتب والاكواد والاختلافات دي انا لسة مشوفتش اي اختلافات لاني في معظم الاحيان بدور علي المعلومة في مكان موثوق منه وبعد كدة شكرا مش عايز اعرف حاجة تاني انت عارف برده الموضوع صعب لسة عليا ان اقرء كتب في مجال مش بتاعي .



يا هندسة لا يوجد ما يدعو للاسف 
وها انت ترى انك استفدت من هذه التجربة الكثير وحولت وضعك الصعب كمهندس جديد على مجال الصحي 
والشركة لا تساعدك وقبولك لهذا التحدي الكبير اتى اكله
لا تنسى ان تنقل تحياتي للمهندس الاستشاري وادعوه باسمنا للاشتراك هنا في الموقع ان لم يكن مشترك
او على الاقل الاشتراك في هذا الموضوع بحسابك وكلمة مرورك
بالنسبة للكودات والكتب سوف ياتي وقتها 
واراك تتعامل مع المجال كأنه ليس مجالك
ولكن وطن نفسك على ذلك 
انت مسئول عن الصحي كما التكييف والحريق
رغم قصور المنهج بالجامعة عن ذلك
وبعد كدة شكرا مش عايز اعرف حاجة تاني

لا ادري لماذا لا تريد ان تعرف حاجة ؟
ولكن المعلومات لا تضر وقد تنفع عضو آخر
وكما تعلم فالموضوع للجميع


----------



## hooka (2 يونيو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> 1-مستديرة ولا مستطيلة انا مش شايف فرق كبير في المعني بس انا شايف ان المستطيل هو اللي حالة خاصة من المربع زي الشكل البيضاوي المشتق من الدائري
> 
> اقتراحي كان يا هندسة هو
> استبدال كلمة مربع بمستطيل
> ...



i surrender


----------



## hooka (2 يونيو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> 2. اود ان اسجل عدم المامي الكامل بمجال وعدم معرفتي الكاملة بمجريات الخرسانة الجاهزة بس ياريت حضرتك تفهمني اكتر عن النقطة دي وازاي كل الفتحات في القاعدة بس انا من رايئ ان ده مبحيصلش الا في حالة واحدة فقط مطبق مجمع و بيغير مسار او سلوب او قطر بس
> 
> انظر الشكل ادناه ولاحظ كلمة base
> 
> ...


----------



## hooka (2 يونيو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> 3. طول المائل هو طول المطبق بس بنقص منه طول الرقبة " الحلقات اللي انت ذكرتها عشان توصل للمنسوب والاهم تشيل الغطاء " والغطاء والمائل يديك طول العدل علي طول وعلي حسب طول الفرمة بتاعة المائل بتصبها يعني مثلا المائل هيتصب 120 سم يبقي مرة 90 ومرة 30 او زي عندنا في مصر الفرم متر وفرمة 50 سم يعني مفتوحة حسب المكان او المقاول نفسي وعلي المثل كل الطرق تؤدي الي روما
> 
> لم افهم قصدك تماما اعذرني
> لكن سوف ارد على ما اعتبرته فهم وقد اكون مخطئ
> ...



يا هندسة مش قادرين نفهم بعض لان كل منا يغني علي ليلاه اما الان وبعد اضافتك للموقع اعلاه في اصبح الفرق واضح ما بين حسابتك وحساباته وعلي حد علمي الاتنين صح في كلتا الحالتيين


----------



## hooka (2 يونيو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> 4. للاسف يا هندسة انا خبرة سنة ونص بس وكمان مهندس ميكانيكا وكنت شايل المشروع لوحدي ومفيش ادني مستعدة من الشركة ليا الا ربنا يكرموه ويرزقه من اوسع ابوابه الاستشاري اللي اتبناني وسقاني الموضوع بالمعلقة لحد مبقيت الحمد الله علي الطريق اللي نقدر نقول اقدر افهم موضوع الصرف ماشي ازاي فموضوع الكتب والاكواد والاختلافات دي انا لسة مشوفتش اي اختلافات لاني في معظم الاحيان بدور علي المعلومة في مكان موثوق منه وبعد كدة شكرا مش عايز اعرف حاجة تاني انت عارف برده الموضوع صعب لسة عليا ان اقرء كتب في مجال مش بتاعي .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يوصل ان شاء الله

لاني يا هندسة نزلت الشغل لاول مرة في حياتي يوم 5-12-2010 وقعدت في المكتب اسبوعين مبعملش اي حاجة غير اني علي المنتدي بقلب فيه علي حاجة تفيدني 
وبعد كدة وفي 19-12-2010 نزلت الموقع علي اساس اني مهندس تحت التدريب واذا بمهندس الموقع السابق " مهندس ميكانيكا برده بس كان خبرة 5 سنين " بيسلمني عهدته من فلوس للاب توب ومخزن ملاين مواسير وفيتنج وكرفان لا يصلح ان يكون عشة حتي للحيوانات ...الخ
دون الرجوع الي ولو للوحة واحدة يعرفني الموقع واقف فين ولا حتي شكله ايه !!!!!!

نقطة ومن اول السطر بدأت المأساة تاني الاجتماع الدوري للمالك لمعرفة احوال الموقع والمفروض ان انا اللي اقوم بالمقابلة ديه بدل من مدير المشروع اللي بيعمل غملية الزايدة وفي المستشفي

وبكل شياكة روحت وحضرت الاجتماع وعينيك ما تشوف الا النور بقي شمال ويمين ويمين وشمال وانا كنت اصم وابكم كل لما حد يكلمني افتح بوقي لحد ما ربنا كرمني وخلص الاجتماع بوعد مني ان اليوم التالي يكون ادمهم الجدول الزمني للمشروع بعد تحديثه وعاه كمان حالة الاعمال والعقبات اللي في الموقع وكان الصراحة كتير قوي عليا 

نزلت الموقع وبصيت ورصدت كل حاجة علي اد ما كنت بشوف علي المنتدي وابتديت اتكلم مع 2 عمال اللي كانوا في نفس الوقت مشرفين علي نفسهم !!!!!!
المهم عرفت منهم علي قد فهمهم ايه اللي معطل الموقع واتكلمت مع الادارة ومفيش رد برده فمكنش قدامي اللي اني اكتبه اللي شايفه بس قدامي 

جيت اعمل بقي الجدول الزمني " مهندس عمره ما نفذ هيحط جدول زمني لمشروع واصلا ميعرفش بنود المشروع هي ايه " روحت جايب العقود وجبت المناقصات ومفيش وقت للبريمافيرا قومت عملهم علي اكسيل شيت اسمع بقي يا سيدي البنود :

سيستم فاير فيتنج وفاير الارم ل 3 مباني وغرفة طلمبات الحريق بالخزانات بطلمبات مياه الشرب بالانفرا استراكشر بالهيدارنت من التوريد لحد التست والكومشنانج
محطة تنقية مياه شرب
محطة تحلية مياه الصرف 
شبكة صرف صحي بمطابقها وغرف تفتيشها بصرف المطر بتاعها بمواسير الانحدارية وكمان الفورس ماين بطلمباتها الغاطسة
محطة بنزين
ووحدة فصل زيوت "ساند تراب - واويل انترسبتور وكمان ويست اويل تانك "
شبكات توزيع المياه والحريق 
دكتات لفينتليشن لغرفة الطلمبات
بشبكات انفرا استريكشير للكهرباء
وكله كوم والفيلا ديه كانت كوم تاني

فيها سيستم فاير فيتنج عادي يعني 
بس اللي مش عادي تكييف من نوع vrf

وهنا بقي قولت علي رأي عادل امام انا بخاف من الكلب يطلعي اسد:34:

استعاذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وقمت كاتب اي تواريخ وقدمت الجدول الزمني وجريت وسبقتهم يردوه بايملات علي الشركة يتنافشوه في الجدول الزمني عشان اقدر اعمل واحد تاني حقيقي في الفترة ديه

والمفاجاة بقي يا هندس مفياش اي حاجة من اللي قولتها معمولها شوب دروينج معتمد واللي اتنفذ كان مواسير الفاير الداخلية بس ومعمولة كابي بيست من لوحات التندر ومفيش حاجة متسلمة للاستشاري علي الاطلاق

وابتديت اتسلي بقي علي حاجة حاجة وواحدة واحدة بقيت اعتمد لوح التنفيذ واسلم للاستشاري لكل الكلام ده كله

ديه من الناحية التكنيكل ومعنديش ادني مشكلة فيها ان ابقي في الظروف الغربية ديه ولوحدي 
بس كان الاصعب بقي معنوياتي في الموقع 

مفيش كرفان يتقعد فيه - وماله يا عم حات برميل وخشبة واعمل مكتب وسط الموقع 
مفيش عمال معايا - لان الشركة شافت اني لوحدي كفاية في الموقع فرفدوه العمال
مفيش عهدة - وماله اصرف من جيبك وبعدين ابقي خد اللي صرفته 
مفيش عربية - وماله اجر ميكروباص للمشاوير ولنزلات الاستشاري وكل بالمشوار وكع من جيبك
مفيش مقاوليين - وماله اتصرف انزل الشيخ زايد وهات عمال يومية وشغلهم اومال مهندس بس ازاي 
مفيش مساح - وماله امسك ميزان القامة واشتبك 
مفيش امين مخزن - هو احنا هنلاقي اامن منك يا حوكة 
مفيش حد تكينكل اوفيس شغال معاك في المشروع - زماله مش معاك لاب اشتغل في البيت اومال انت فاكر الشغل بالساهل
مفيش محاسب - هي المستخلصات ومصاريف الموقع وحساب المقاوليين محتاجة محاسب انت من اولها هتتدلع 

باختصار كده كنت خدامتك أمنة اي حاجة كنت بعملها لدرجة اني ساعات كنت بشتغل بايدي عشان مفيش عمال

وطبعا بتقول تستاهل عشان رضيت بكدة اقوللك يا هندسة الثورة هي اللي خلتني اقبل بكدة عشان لو مقبلتش هاروح فيين ده انا مصدقت انا اشتغلت اصلا

عرفت ليه يا هندسة يادوبك كنت بجيب المعلومة اللي محتاجها واجري ومش عايز اعرف حاجة لاني مش المفروض اني ادور عليها اصلا لاني وباختصار انا المفروض ابقي سوبر مان 

ومش اسف للاطالة بقي عشان تحرم تسأل :34: اهو

اني كتبت كل الكلام ديه وعلي فكرة انا لسة وفي نفس الشركة ولسة بردة خادمتك امنة لاني كل يقين ان مع العسر يسؤ وان شاء بكرة احسن وان تعبي نش رايح ببلاش


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

أبكيتني يا هندسة
بس من اجل الثورة كله يهون
الثورات في نفسها ليست هدف
لكن الحرية اغلى من الدنيا وما فيها


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2012)

hooka قال:


> i surrender



لا يا هندسة
مافيش استسلام
انها الحرب لآخر نفس
:68:بل انه الحوار
لو لاحظت الكود المصري تلاقيه ذكر دائري ومربع ومستطيل
ولو لاحظت موقع الجاهز تلاقي كلامك هو الصاح
فهم يصنعون دائري ومربع


----------



## toktok66 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

hooka انت رائع ومكافح - وممتاز ودقيق ومتميز بارك الله لك في علمك وصحتك وعملك


----------



## hooka (12 سبتمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> hooka انت رائع ومكافح - وممتاز ودقيق ومتميز بارك الله لك في علمك وصحتك وعملك



شكرا جدا علي الكلام الجامد ده اخجلتم تواضعنا ولو صدقت ان انا زي ما انت بتقول ( انت اللي قولت ههههههههههههه) يبقي من فضل ربي


----------



## سعود الدوسي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (17 سبتمبر 2012)

انا نزلت تدريب فتره في الصحي وفعلا موضوعك مفيد جدا الف الف شكر ياهندسه *hooka*​


----------



## eng_alg (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## hooka (20 سبتمبر 2012)

محبتش اعدي وايدي فاضية 

ديه اخر بل اوف كونتيتي عملتها لمشروع وعاها اللوح بي دي اف ومستني الاسئلة بكل سرور

اما عن الاكسل شيت فده بقي هدية ليكم وتعويضا لاهمالي وتقصيري معكم الفترة السابقة


----------



## hooka (20 سبتمبر 2012)

DWG PDF.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

اللوح


----------



## hooka (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Sewerage BOQ.xlsx - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

الاكسل ومش هتكلم عليه كتير الا لما تشوفوه وبعدين نتكلم 

اسبيكم بقي من غير رغي كتير


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ابداع وموضوع مهم نأمل ان يكتمل 

جزى الله خير الجزاء المهندس المثابر صاحب الموضوع وفقه الله


----------



## Nile Man (23 ديسمبر 2013)

Thanks All for Discussion


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (15 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله
بش مهندس محمود...اريد جدول اذا كان موجود يوضح قوة تحمل غطاء المنهل واذا كان له علاقة بوزن الغطاء
مشكور.


----------



## golden hawk (18 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا واصل ان شاء الله​


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، اسلوب قمة فى الروعة


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، اسلوب قمة فى الروعة


----------



## m7md abdulmajeed (20 أبريل 2014)

دي حاجة لوز.........
عرض ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan elkholy (1 سبتمبر 2014)

hooka قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا محمود مهندس ميكانيكا قوي مهندس موقع لشركة مقاولات " من قبيل التعارف ليس الا " وتسعدني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي الذي بالفعل تعلمت منه الكثير وما زالت انتظر منه الكثير ايضا - في مجال الصرف الصحي والذي بطابع الحال لا يمت بقسمنا من قريب ولا بعيد وانما متطلبات العمل احيانا تفرضه وقد لاحظ في الفترة الاخيرة كثرة الاسئلة عن ذلك المجال وايضا عديدا للمشاركات فرأيت انه من الضروري عرض ما لدي لنكمل ما بدائه الاخوة الافاضل
> 
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليك أتمنالك التوفيق*


----------



## م محمد المصرى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (12 سبتمبر 2014)

لماذا لم يتم استكمال هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## eng-yasser (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذا الجهد الرائع
لدي اقتراح لماذا لايتم جمع المعلومات كاملة مع المناقشات المفيدة في ملف واحد حتى تسهل ع المبتدأ متلي الفهم وما يضيع 
لان بصراحة تهت
الله يزيدك علم ومعرفة ويجزيك الخير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خبرا وزادك علما


----------



## abdallahazzam1978 (14 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير عندي مجموعة استفسارات
1-ماهي علاقة ابعاد مانهول صرف الامطار بقطر الماسورة الداخلة اليه
2-ماهي علاقة ابعاد مانهول صرف الامطار بالعمق الحقيقي للمانهول اي المسافة الشاقولية بين غطاء المانهول وارضيته(في حال كان مدخل الماسورة ينخفض عن سطح الارض اكثر من 3.5 متر )
3-متى يتم نستخدم مانهول دائري او مسطيل ماهي الشروط وفي حال كان المانهول دائري من الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع فماهي ابعاد الداخلية لها
4-ماهو اقل مسافة شاقولية فوق سطح الماسورة في حال الارض الترابية وفي حال الشوارع الاسفلتية
5-في حال وجود 3 افرع داخلة في مانهول ماهي قواعد التي تحدد ارتفاعات المواسير الداخلة بيحيث نضمن اتجاه واحد للمياه الجارية في المانهول
6-ماهو اقل مسافة بين مدخل الماسورة الى المانهول ومخرج الماسورة شاقوليا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (9 مارس 2015)

موضوع مهم


----------



## ابو روزماري (14 مارس 2015)

hooka انت رائع ومكافح جزاكم الله خيرا انت مثال صالح للمهندس

ربنا يزيدك​


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (25 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع من شخص بيحب عملة ولة مستقبل باهر باذن اللة . ولكن برجاء استكمال الموضوع وحسابات التصميم


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (29 يونيو 2015)

بصراحة جزاك الله كل خير وبجد الواحد استفاد من معلوماتك 
بس سؤال 
اللينك دة بيطلب باسورد للدخول علية ؟ 
https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Dep...8%AD%D9%8A.pdf


----------



## aliali9 (23 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يجزيك خير ياهندسة والله شرح رائع جدا


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكراا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (7 نوفمبر 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

